
Introduction to Python's Collections Module - tosh
https://stackabuse.com/introduction-to-pythons-collections-module/
======
Nicksil
This article's quality is questionable. Right from the start, it incorrectly
links to the Python version 2 collections module documentation. The article
content doesn't vary much from what you'd find in the documentation if it does
so at all save for changing the names of variables, values, etc.. Other parts
seem handwavy at best. The "Conclusion" is just bizarre.

The Python documentation for the collections module[1] is actually quite good.
The page offers the usual API documentation as well as a fair amount of
examples for each component.

[1]
[https://docs.python.org/3/library/collections.html](https://docs.python.org/3/library/collections.html)

